# install X.org without network acess



## jed (Oct 2, 2010)

I want to install X.org and a WM (perferabbly IceWM or OPenbox) but dont have a network connection. Where can i find paackages to download on another computer and how would i use them if i burn them to a cd. 
Thanks for the help im a complete newbie


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 2, 2010)

They should be on disk1 of the install cd.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 2, 2010)

Download the DVD from an Internet-connected machine, mount it, cd to the packages/All (?) directory and use pkg_add(1) to install xorg-7.*.tbz and icewm-1.2*.tbz or openbox-3.4*.tbz. Or download these packages and all their dependencies manually (takes longer but saves a lot of bandwidth) and again use pkg_add(1). It is as simple as this.

UNIXgod, there are no software packages on *disk1* anymore since 7.0 or something. The only packages available are documentation packages.


----------



## jed (Oct 2, 2010)

can you give me a link to where i can download the dvd with the packages


----------



## Beastie (Oct 2, 2010)

The same place as the rest (<= this is for i386).

The DVD image must be uncompressed before you burn it.

Xorg will definitely be available, though I am not sure about IceWM and Openbox.


----------



## jed (Oct 2, 2010)

Which file do i need to download from there


----------



## Beastie (Oct 2, 2010)

FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-*dvd1*.iso.gz, if you want the DVD.


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 2, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> UNIXgod, there are no software packages on *disk1* anymore since 7.0 or something. The only packages available are documentation packages.



Interesting. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## jed (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm a little confused, are the base system AND packages on there or just the packages?


----------



## Beastie (Oct 3, 2010)

The base system, man/info pages, documentation packages, sources (all similar to disc1, up to this point), a bunch of software packages and a livefs (AKA fixit/rescue) system.


----------

